# Pioneer system-question about removing center channel dash speaker



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

are you completely deleting the speaker or are you going to attempt to re position it?

personally i think your going to notice a large difference, the sound system was engineered to work together. im sure extreme can back me on this and hes probably the best guy to ask about this stuff. try sending him a pm 

id try and find an alternate method to your storage problem, unless you really need a place to put your sun glasses and loose change cause besides that i dont think much els will fit in there.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

There's hardly any space for storage( the one with the lid) due to lack of depth. 
My Oakley's won't fit in there the only thing I put in there is my parking pass. 
Then it gets really hot in there as well.

I'd keep the speaker IMO 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you want a sunglasses holder, check out http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...lass-holder-install-north-american-cruze.html. No guarantees that it will fit your sunglasses.


----------



## networkmike (Jul 29, 2012)

lol... people truly want what they don't have... I have the center storage compartment and find it pretty much useless and I want the center speaker.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

networkmike said:


> lol... people truly want what they don't have... I have the center storage compartment and find it pretty much useless and I want the center speaker.


Truth! Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## l-eater (Aug 6, 2012)

I guess I will go to the dealer and check out a Cruze that has the compartment and see for myself how small it is. I had a 2011 Malibu and the center compartment was decent size and I miss that space. If, after seeing the compartment in person I decide I am still interested in doing this mod, I suppose the next step would be disconnect the center speaker and just see how much it affects the sound quality. May look for a place to relocate the speaker...


----------

